# Goodwin Yard Haunt 2011



## redg8r (Oct 20, 2007)

Restarted from scratch this year + competing with that damn streetlight , I think its a good start to improve upon.

Thanks for looking!

Click Image for Slideshow
​


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol: WOW! Great set up and wonderful pictures! I still LOVE the Harvester of Sorrow, he is so cool! I really love all your corpsed skeletons, are they all handmade with a base skeleton like you did for the Harvester? I especially like the corpse that is peeling his skin off, that is creepy. You have inspired me for next year to do a few scarecrows, and I'm going to make them scary like your Harvester. Thanks for sharing! You did an outstanding job.


----------



## thegreatob (Oct 19, 2009)

redg8r said:


> Restarted from scratch this year + competing with that damn streetlight , I think its a good start to improve upon.
> 
> Thanks for looking!
> 
> ...


Just shoot out the light the night before. They'll blame it on the teenagers as part of their Cabbage Night tomfoolery.


----------



## redg8r (Oct 20, 2007)

Yeah, the groundbreakers were made the same way as the scarecrow.... the spray adhesive held up fantastic throughout many days of solid rain, and some pics show water as it rained half the night on halloween.

I took some how-to pics I'll post soon for you.... BTW save me some of those fantastic pumpkin seeds from your harvest this year, I'll trade some yellow and white seeds or props even...lol.

As for that light, I tried a laser pointer from the 3rd story attic but no go... all the yellow/orange light in the pics are from the streetlight. I used blue, reds and greens to offset this year. wasnt as bad as I thought, the skullandbone PDF really helped me workaround it.

Thanks folks, now for the dreaded "takedown".... I need more totes now


----------



## autumnghost (Sep 12, 2009)

Hey! Which Goodwin are you? I thought I was the only Goodwin with a yard haunt.


----------



## redg8r (Oct 20, 2007)

autumnghost said:


> Hey! Which Goodwin are you? I thought I was the only Goodwin with a yard haunt.


oops guess i need a more original name.... maybe a working title? 
I'm not 100% sure, but I did hear our name had celtic origins, maybe why were so devoted?

All the best.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

I love the scarecrow - the hat is perfect on him.

One of your groundbreakers is clearly a lady, because she has such a coy tilt to her head as she's reaching under the rope


----------



## redg8r (Oct 20, 2007)

RoxyBlue said:


> I love the scarecrow - the hat is perfect on him.
> 
> One of your groundbreakers is clearly a lady, because she has such a coy tilt to her head as she's reaching under the rope


Ya know I thought the same thing! maybe a hairstyle is in order, BTW, her hand is pneumatic and reaches out into the driveway. we sent 3 kids running this year, one left thier candy (I made sure he got it back w/ extra)


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

I like the first shot of the slide show. The scarecrow looks great too.


----------



## redg8r (Oct 20, 2007)

Spooky1 said:


> I like the first shot of the slide show. The scarecrow looks great too.


Thanks, yeah I agree... I had 2 oversized skulls and no time to make a cemetery entrance so I propped those on top of a couple 7ft pcs of PVC & wrapped em with some cornstalks.
I caught the moon coming over the house and grabbed that shot.

I need a tripod for next year, my canon rebel takes good picks, but the shutter speed is slow to compensate for lack of light 

thanks guys and ghouls.


----------

